# 3DS North American Launch Titles



## Daizu (Jan 19, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo has listed the titles that will be available in North America for the 3DS' launch. Touting the biggest third-party launch lineup in Nintendo's history, there appears to be something for everybody. The first three titles are first party, the rest is all up to the outside publishers
> 
> * Pilotwings Resort
> * Nintendogs + Cats
> ...






Source

Didn't see this already, so here it is I guess. Hope I did this right, first time submitting news. Personally going for Dead or Alive, Street Fighter, and Resident Evil.


----------



## Nujui (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll Probably play Resident Evil on their....IF I ever get the money to even buy a 3ds


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 19, 2011)

what, no Ocarina of Time 3DS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meh, I might buy the Lego Star Wars...idk


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 19, 2011)

Um... I guess Dead or Alive and Pilotwings Resort at first


----------



## Delta517 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wheres Zelda OoT3DS?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 19, 2011)

Nothing really interesting. Fighting fans will probably like DoA and SSFIV but otherwise it's pretty mediocre.

Again, probably won't consider buying one now until Christmas. By then it'll have better games, probably a cheaper price, and the kinks in it will be more worked out.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 19, 2011)

Gonna pick up SSF4 and maybe PilotWings.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd like to try out Resident Evil: The Mercenaries.


----------



## Daizu (Jan 19, 2011)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Wheres Zelda OoT3DS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure it was announced a while ago that OoT3D's Japanese development wasn't even completed, let alone the North American version. So, it's obviously not going to be a launch title. But I'm not entirely sure. I can shamelessly admit I was hoping it would be a launch title as well. =/


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 19, 2011)

I pre-ordered my 3DS today, but might not get any games at launch...

Shit load of good games coming before E3 though.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 19, 2011)

nothing compelling me to buy a 3ds yet


----------



## Ikki (Jan 19, 2011)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Wheres Zelda OoT3DS?



In the developement van, with most of the good titles.


I like The Mercenaries being a launch title. If I was getting the 3DS at launch I would get The Mercenaries and Dead of Alive/Street Fighter.

I don't have the munneh though, I hope I can afford it by the end of the year. And I won't get the 3DS without Resident Evil: Revelations. It's the only title that has me 100% hooked (besides Kingdom Hearts 3D but we won't be getting it until 2012 at least, I'm pretty sure about that).


----------



## RoMee (Jan 19, 2011)

according to gamestop  Samurai Warriors Chronicles 3DS will be release at the same time as dead or alive, but it's not on that list

http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDet...roduct_id=89694


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 19, 2011)

Interested in Dead or Alive Dimensions, Super Street Fighter IV 3D, and Resident Evil The Mercenaries 3D but can't pick. Will hold off on games for a while anyway and play my old DS games as I've also got Duke Nukem Forever to look forward to.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm gonna get DOA:
1. For the boobies
2. For the Metroid Other M stage


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 19, 2011)

i guess the other list of games prev released doesnt match this (was tht one jap?)
few games tht have been mentioned for quite some time have come back
i remember the first few DS titles had a name and DS attached to them eg rayman DS or mario kart DS etc. Here they seem to be using 3D alot which i believe will change in one year or 6 months


----------



## injected11 (Jan 19, 2011)

Not one title interests me anywhere near enough to cause me get a 3DS at launch.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 19, 2011)

I wanted to buy Street Fighter at first though.
But I'm getting DOA since it has all the things I like


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm gonna get a 3DS at launch, but no launch titles. I'm sure I'll eventually play SSFIV, but I'd rather save my money for Paper Mario (The most compelling reason for me to buy the system).


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2011)

Nintendo had a chance of blowing us away with an awesome set of launch titles. At this point though theres no reason for me to buy a 3DS.


----------



## injected11 (Jan 19, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Nintendo had a chance of blowing us away with an awesome set of launch titles. At this point though theres no reason for me to buy a 3DS.


Keep in mind there will likely be short-supply issues for at least a couple months after release, so by the time everyone that wants one gets one, the better titles will be rolling around. They would likely rather sustain the interest in the 3DS than peak at its launch.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 19, 2011)

Daizu said:
			
		

> * Pilotwings Resort
> * *Nintendogs + Cats*
> * Steeldiver
> * *Dead or Alive*
> ...



The games I have pre-ordered


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 19, 2011)

Street Fighter IV is my first 3DS game then.


----------



## naruses (Jan 19, 2011)

Pretty Decent List


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2011)

The only game that interests me on the list is SSFIV 3D.
Disappointing launch titles, so far. They said there would be 30 launch titles but they only told us 12 titles.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 19, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> The only game that interests me on the list is SSFIV 3D.
> Disappointing launch titles, so far. They said there would be 30 launch titles but they only told us 12 titles.


I'm definitely sure they meant 30+ 3DS titles "in-total" will be released by June (12 Launch titles + The other 18 or more titles released in April, May and June)

The announcements came during the company's worldwide press events held in New York City and Amsterdam. Nintendo of America President Reggie Fils-Aime said that during the system's launch window - *between the launch of the 3DS in March and E3 in June* - that more than 30 first and third-party 3DS games will be released. Europe will see more than 25 games during the same time period. [/p]


----------



## YayMii (Jan 19, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> The only game that interests me on the list is SSFIV 3D.
> Disappointing launch titles, so far. They said there would be 30 launch titles but they only told us 12 titles.


No, they said there'd be 30 3DS titles by June. You misheard the facts.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow.. Fuck Australia..

Gnna get SSF4 and RES Mercenaries


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 19, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's why I corrected him with the "facts". So people don't bash him later on, guess he didn't come back to this topic after posting.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 19, 2011)

I am dissapoint.

SF4 .. and PES11 I suppose

Not a whole lot of intresting stuff on there ;/
Perhaps RE could be fun


----------



## Splych (Jan 19, 2011)

oh well , no attention taking releases for me . 
looks like i will have more time to save up , and wait for possibly a new 3DS redesign .


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 19, 2011)

If I were to buy a 3DS, I'd get Pilotwings Resort, Resident Evil: The Mercenaries, and Dead or alive Dimensions. I'm kind of surprised 3DS won't be getting a Mario game at launch. I'd never get enough money to buy one, so it doesn't really concern me... Decent start though.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jan 19, 2011)

They can't translate the Professor Layton that the Japanese launch will be getting in time? Lame :\


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 19, 2011)

We're about three Layton titles behind at this point. It's debatable whether NA will ever be able to get caught up.

This launch list is less depressing than the Japanese launch list at least. Nothing absolutely spectacular, but there are games worth picking up with the console if you choose to get it at launch.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 19, 2011)

Pre-ordered Street Fighter. Guess I'll have to wait for Monkey Ball, Star Fox, and Paper Mario.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 19, 2011)

They're gonna announce more launch titles, this is a preliminary list.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm getting PilotWings and probably Steel Diver.
Disappointed OoT wasn't a launch title though.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 20, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Wow.. Fuck Australia..
> 
> Gnna get SSF4 and RES Mercenaries


This is the North American launch set. Though it might change slightly for Australia, I highly doubt it. I am MAJORLY pissed off at this launch set, if Aus gets the same, they won't get any more money than the cash i use to pay for my 3DS. If by some MIRACLE the SCDS2 works on the 3DS at launch, at least I'll have my DS games to play on it. I refuse to buy any of this crap until LoZoT comes out, then my investments are smart. I was hoping for a decent game or two at launch but it's like they're all on the bench... how can Nintendo make money if they don't put out GOOD games?


----------



## Goli (Jan 20, 2011)

It should be noted that nowhere else but Destructoid says those are the launch titles,* launch window*, rather.
IIRC, by launch window they mean the first 3 months after launch.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jan 20, 2011)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> They can't translate the Professor Layton that the Japanese launch will be getting in time? Lame :\



What's the point of getting Layton 5 when we haven't even gotten 4 yet? And 3 just came out last year, for goodness's sake.

We'll prolly be seeing Mask of Miracles in English earliest 2013 or so.


----------



## geoflcl (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeez o'Pete, Steel Diver is everywhere at Nintendo's 3DS events. Nintendo's really been shoving Steel Diver into our faces ever since the unveiling of the system. For all of the vigorous emphasis Nintendo is putting on it, it had better be a damn good game!


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 20, 2011)

This vid shows all of them, the ones stated and way more.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, this is decent for a launch list. Getting SFIV3D. Fuck yeah.

Pre-ordering it a.s.a.p because I don't care if the games aren't "the best" yet, I just want to play with something new haha.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 20, 2011)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Jeez o'Pete, Steel Diver is everywhere at Nintendo's 3DS events. Nintendo's really been shoving Steel Diver into our faces ever since the unveiling of the system. For all of the vigorous emphasis Nintendo is putting on it, it had better be a damn good dame!



Anyone remember Silent Service for the NES? That game will forever put a bad taste in my mouth for games in the submarine genre.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 20, 2011)

Pro Evolution Soccer 2011 3D
Resident Evil: The Mercenaries
/orgasm


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 20, 2011)

What about Paper Mario?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 20, 2011)

So that will mean we can't see any 3D footage from the games? Hmmm I'll wait.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmm... probably end up with SSFIV or Ridge Racer.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 20, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> So that will mean we can't see any 3D footage from the games? Hmmm I'll wait.









 Did you seriously just say that?


----------



## Odnetnin46 (Jan 20, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> What about Paper Mario?


Same here.I was hoping that it would be a launch title,but I guess I got my hopes up too high,as we don't even have an official name for it yet.
*Sigh*
EDIThai there YT video.
I'm so getting Mario Kart.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm.... No mario, no starfox, no zelda! What the hell nintendo? There should be at least 1 big name title at launch or half the people are going to wait until these games are released....I think Nintendo is kinda shooting themselves in the foot on this one and this might even go as far as to cause the console to fail if they don't get the games out soon enough.

The only title on the list that seems mildly interesting is Street Fighter and that's not cause for me to go out and get a 3DS.


----------



## potato3334 (Jan 20, 2011)

why is no one mentioning getting nintendogs+cats? I love nintendogs!


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 20, 2011)

potato3334 said:
			
		

> why is no one mentioning getting nintendogs+cats? I love nintendogs!


you and 5 year olds love nintendogs....honestly the market is so saturated with the virtual pet games I don't care to ever see another one again.


----------



## Traversal (Jan 20, 2011)

Well great, now I'm torn between which game I should get at launch, Pilotwings Resort, or Dead or Alive? I just hope my DSi sells well enough, but at least I know now that there will be some great games at launch!


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Jan 20, 2011)

Considering other system's launch offerings, it's really not that bad.  RE: Mercenaries will be a purchase for me, but it almost feels like it should've been part of Revelations, and hopefully it won't feel like a shallow multiplayer experience we've come to expect as an "inclusion," rather than a separate game.

I would've liked to see a solid puzzle game for a launch title, as Lumines was my saving grace when I bought my PSP at launch.  Still, Street Fighter, Nintendogs, and RE are very appealing.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 20, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton is right. How are nintendo expecting sales if their most popular franchises don't have games available at release? It's BULLSHIT! (With the exception of Mario Kart, of course. Every Nintendo fan loves Mario Kart)


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 20, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> RchUncleSkeleton is right. How are nintendo expecting sales if their most popular franchises don't have games available at release? It's BULLSHIT! (With the exception of Mario Kart, of course. Every Nintendo fan loves Mario Kart)


Nintendo DS didn't have any of key franchises at launch either aside from Super Mario 64 DS and Metroid Prime Hunters. In all honesty, I think the 3DS launch line-up is much better than what we had for the DS line-up.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2011)

that's actually worse than the jap release list


----------



## Eighteen (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm I'll pick either super street fighter 4 or Resident evil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... 
though i am wondering what the European launch list is.. prolly the same


----------



## Nottulys (Jan 20, 2011)

If Samurai Warriors Chronicles is a launch title, then I'll get that, and Dead or Alive...shit I might just even wait to get the 3DS itself.  I cant wait for Megaman Legends 3, and if THQ releases a remake of WWF No Mercy with an updated roster and Online play...that would be great also.


----------



## Rockym (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, looking at that list, I can honestly say none of those games interest me at all.  I preordered the system from Amazon, but was going to try to get a preorder at Target to get it on release day.  Now, I'll just wait the couple of days for Amazon to ship.  I'm glad I'll have DQVI, Radiant Historia and Pokemon B&W to keep me busy on my DSLite while I wait for some good 3DS games to get.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 20, 2011)

not a good way to start nintendo
mediocre launch titles and a high price


----------



## hergipotter (Jan 20, 2011)

Hoped for Prof Layton cause it's in the jap launchtitles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm not yet sure if i should get it at launch...


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 20, 2011)

hergipotter said:
			
		

> Hoped for Prof Layton cause it's in the jap launchtitles


as it has been said many many times

the 4th game hasnt even been released yet outside of japan so they arnt going to release the 5th game


----------



## croagunk.master (Jan 20, 2011)

Im gonna get Nintendogs + Cats, Super Street Fighter IV, Ridge Racer, Resident Evil and PES on launch day. I'll buy more when they have better titles like Kid Icarus.


----------



## Ringo619 (Jan 20, 2011)

YESH i am so getting  dead or alive , super street fighter  and madden


----------



## indask8 (Jan 20, 2011)

No Castlevania/Mario at launch time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll get Street fighter and maybe pilotwings.


----------



## mechagouki (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't see why everyone is bitching about the list, it's way more varied  than the DS launch - the big game there was a N64 port! Pilotwings will probably be excellent - the previous 2 were. 

If you want really bad launch games look at the Gamecube.


----------



## gumgod (Jan 20, 2011)

I think this list has made me decide to wait on purchasing a 3DS...




			
				mechagouki said:
			
		

> I don't see why everyone is bitching about the list, it's way more varied  than the DS launch - the big game there was a N64 port! Pilotwings will probably be excellent - the previous 2 were.
> 
> If you want really bad launch games look at the Gamecube.



Well so far there have been three games that have been announced that I'm interested in, and none of those three are on this list.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 20, 2011)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> I don't see why everyone is bitching about the list, it's way more varied  than the DS launch - the big game there was a N64 port! Pilotwings will probably be excellent - the previous 2 were.
> 
> If you want really bad launch games look at the Gamecube.



Oooh, it's Varied! Yes, because that's what people look for in launch titles as opposed to...let's say, games people would actually buy.


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 20, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Oooh, it's Varied! Yes, because that's what people look for in launch titles as opposed to...let's say, games people would actually buy.



If you think there's nothing on the launch list anyone would buy, you'd be dead wrong.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 20, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> mechagouki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Story Bro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Trololololol


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 20, 2011)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where in my post did I say that? reading comprehension, do you has it?


----------



## monkat (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll probably pick up SSF4(3D)....

Maybe Steel Diver if the reviews are OK...

But I have SO many DS games that I'm buying in march! Pokémon, Radiant Historia, Okamiden (with Ghost Trick...FUCK YOU CAPCOM STORE)....not to mention DQ6 at the end of Feb....


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 20, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> GameDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People wont buy games in a varied launch lineup?


----------



## Orange_Bird (Jan 20, 2011)

I hate Madden invading every console that is ever made these days, the terrible company of EA needs to go bankrupt (which won't happen, but I can dream).

The decent looking titles are Pilotwings, Resident Evil, SSFIV, Nintendogs+Cats, and maybe Ridge Racer.


----------



## JoyConG (Jan 20, 2011)

Still nothing on this list that excites me.

..I probably won't be able to afford it by launch. But out of those, I would most likely get street fighter. Don't want to get wrapped up in Nintendogs; I'll wait for animal crossing instead


----------



## MakiManPR (Jan 20, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Daizu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow moneyman

maybe I'll get SSF4 but maybe I'll wait for the Holiday season where there will be more games maybe less price and hopefully bundles


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 20, 2011)

The games that excite me are Resident Evil, SSFIV, and possibly Pilot Wongs.

Either way, I'm getting a 3DS at launch. Can't wait


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 20, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> The games that excite me are Resident Evil, SSFIV, and possibly *Pilot Wongs.*



Bahahahahaha


----------



## stormwolf18 (Jan 20, 2011)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidge Racer lol
Lol @ Paper mario, it's so terrible on the Wii.  I hope they bring back rpg element and combat.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 20, 2011)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How dare a company try to make money by putting there games on every console so they can have a broader audience!


----------



## Odnetnin46 (Jan 20, 2011)

stormwolf18 said:
			
		

> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidge Racer lol
> Lol @ Paper mario, it's so terrible on the Wii.  I hope they bring back rpg element and combat.


Err,what Paper Mario are you talking about?SPM,the original,The thousand year old door?
Anyways I thought that SPM and PM were pretty good,regardless of me being stuck in the original(level up...c'mon,level up...).
Anyways,if PM3DS isn't a launch title,I'll probably get Lego Star Wars III.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Jan 20, 2011)

I hate Street Fighter.
DOA is.. meh. I don't like.
Since I WILL preorder the 3DS, it seems as if my only choice is to get Nintendogs... 0_o
Terrible lineup.
Ah well, no problem as we should be expecting some epic games in April.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Jan 20, 2011)

Odnetnin46 said:
			
		

> Err,what Paper Mario are you talking about?SPM,the original,The thousand year old door?
> Anyways I thought that SPM and PM were pretty good,regardless of me being stuck in the original(level up...c'mon,level up...).
> Anyways,if PM3DS isn't a launch title,I'll probably get Lego Star Wars III.



Paper mario for the wii.  They got rid of the turned-base battle, that sucked!


----------



## OrR (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll probably only buy Street Fighter, and only to have at least someting to play because the other games seem even less interesting. Pilot Wings looks ok but the region lock has me enraged so I won't be buying any 1st party games. I'll probably be playing a lot of DS games on my 3DS.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Jan 20, 2011)

this is VERY dissapointing... i wanted the 3DS for the impressive list of seemingly awesome games that were going to come out for it, then on launch it comes out with nothing but crap! unless you are a fighting game fan or a little kid, the launch titles suck! i really wanted to get it on launch day but now im not so sure... i mean couldn't Nintendo put out at least ONE good mario game with it? i wouldn't mind a delay...


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 20, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> I'm gonna get DOA:
> 1. For the boobies
> 2. For the Metroid Other M stage



I like the outfits myself, I'll be getting DOA for the outfits as well along with Gundam The 3D Battle since they have the same JP release date.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 20, 2011)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> this is VERY dissapointing... i wanted the 3DS for the impressive list of seemingly awesome games that were going to come out for it, then on launch it comes out with nothing but crap! unless you are a fighting game fan or a little kid, the launch titles suck!
> 
> Two fighting games, one, maybe one and a half kids games?
> 
> ...



You'd rather they delay it and release it with a mario title?  Why?  What difference does it make if they don't release it till there's a mario title or release it now and a mario title later?  You play a mario game on the 3DS at the same time either way,


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 20, 2011)

according to the press, this is not a solid launch list.


----------



## LILROB (Jan 20, 2011)

yup i'll be getting 5 titles on launch.. but if they release a way to play the games on current flash carts then im gonna be real mad for spending that much cash.. o well time will tell : )
* Dead or Alive
* Super Street Fighter IV 3D
* Asphalt 3D
* Ridge Racer 3D
* Resident Evil: The Mercenaries


----------



## Odnetnin46 (Jan 21, 2011)

stormwolf18 said:
			
		

> Odnetnin46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh,personally I liked SPM's battle system more than the original's.But think about it,if they did put turn-based battle in there instead of the one they DID put in,it would be a completely different game(And much slower).
Has Nintendo announced the Virtual Console games list yet?I hope they put something good on like Pokemon Gold/Silver or the DKC series.
EDIT:3DS pre-ordered!


----------



## redact (Jan 21, 2011)

blegch, not a single game for me...


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 21, 2011)

If I get a 3DS on launch (I want to, but KNEAD MOAR DAWLER$$), I probably won't buy anything, but I will get Mario Kart 3DS and Paper Mario 3DS


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 21, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> I'm gonna get DOA:
> 1. For the boobies


why don't you just go and watch porn you'll see more


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jan 21, 2011)

This is the launch list im hoping Australia gets, there are a few games i wanna get:
1. Dead Or Alive
2. Super Street Fighter IV 3D
3. Ridge Racer
4. Resident Evil: The Mercenaries

I'm just hoping that we don't get some ridiculous launch price thats over $350


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 21, 2011)

I was actually reconsidering buying Mario Kart, at least then straight off the bat I have a game to play, and I am a big fan of the MK series... I'm preordering the 3DS tomorrow, and because Australia always has such high prices on their shit, They better bloody let there be a game included, or at least provided as extra with a lower price.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 21, 2011)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> This is the launch list im hoping Australia gets, there are a few games i wanna get:
> 1. Dead Or Alive
> 2. Super Street Fighter IV 3D
> 3. Ridge Racer
> ...


Here's the good news: The 3DS is NOT going to be OVER $350 in Aus. The bad news is it will BE $350  or only slightly less. like i said in my above post, they better include a game as well at that price.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 21, 2011)

LILROB said:
			
		

> yup i'll be getting 5 titles on launch.. but if they release a way to play the games on current flash carts then im gonna be real mad for spending that much cash.. o well time will tell : )
> * Dead or Alive
> * Super Street Fighter IV 3D
> * Asphalt 3D
> ...


Offtopic: sorry mods if you're reading my 3rd post in a row, but i can't be stuffed to edit them into one another.
Ontopic: Nintendo said something about the 3DS games being over 2GB in space, therefore you might only fit a few on a flashcart of average space (about 8GB) and it might not be worth it. What we need is a MicroSD so high-capacity it has about 128GB of space or more...(hint hint) That would be mad but expensive if you had it. even a 64GB microsd would be good but they're pricey as well.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nintendude92 said:
			
		

> Still nothing on this list that excites me.
> 
> ..I probably won't be able to afford it by launch. But out of those, I would most likely get street fighter. Don't want to get wrapped up in Nintendogs; I'll wait for animal crossing instead


The only reason I'm not getting Nintendogs is because I'm a trader (I get more games off trading my old ones, for you noobs out there) and I won't want to trade it because I'll get attached to my virtual pets and break down in-store while trading it in, feeling guilty that I'm getting rid of them.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 21, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fail! it sounds like the Kamikazi or the Chinese suicide bombers!


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 21, 2011)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> according to the press, this is not a solid launch list.


according to the Nintendo fanboys/girls and hardcore gamers, this is not a solid launch list. people will buy the 3DS but not the games.

If they want to appeal to the teens more, they should release the new CoD (when it comes out) onto the 3DS. That MIGHT give them a chance with the picky generation.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 21, 2011)

O.o triple double/double triple post O.o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You could have pick any game and pick CoD >.>


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> O.o triple double/double triple post O.o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also on that note, did anyone else who plays CoD think of the M72 LAW when they saw the telescoping stylus? seriously you take off the pointy end and you have a miniature M72 LAW. I wonder if it will fire mini rockets?!?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 21, 2011)

This launch line-up looks terrible.

Where are The legend of zelda ocarina of time 3d, Paper Mario 3d and Star Fox 64 3D?


----------



## lightyear (Jan 21, 2011)

Would like RE & ridge racer, but I'll stick with my android for asphalt....it looks way better than a 3DS will, and runs flawlessly


----------



## Arshes91 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nintedo 3DS would be mine one day and i will take my favorite racing game ridge racer 3Ds wee and pokemon Black/White


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 21, 2011)

This is from Eurogamer so I don't know if it pertains to the US but there's some Ubisoft launch titles as well...


Four Ubisoft-created Nintendo 3DS games will launch on the same day as the console: 25th March.

They are Rayman 3D, Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Shadow Wars, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell and Asphalt 3D.

Splinter Cell is a remake of Chaos Theory. Rayman 3D is a remake of Rayman 2. Asphalt is a 3D version of the iPhone game. And Shadow Wars is a turn-based strategy game from X-COM creator Julian Gollop, who Eurogamer interviewed in November last year.

A week later Ubisoft will launch Combat of Giants Dinosaurs 3D and Rabbids 3D.

Then, at some point during "mid 2011", Ubisoft will release Driver Renegade and James Noir's Hollywood Crimes for the 3DS. That's eight Ubisoft games in total planned for release during the 3DS "launch window", which Nintendo states runs until the end of June. 
[/p]

Source

At least Rayman 3D sounds alright, although considering the quality of the last Rayman handheld port, I'd rather wait until it's reviewed before nabbing it.


----------



## iD0ct0r (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I hope 3DS games will finally support WPA encrypted networks because I have to have a special DS network encrypted in WEP!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 21, 2011)

* Pilotwings Resort
* Dead or Alive
* Super Street Fighter IV 3D

They're the three I'd get.


People bitch but its a good line up and even so there are lots of big titles coming up to June.


----------



## grimmer190 (Jan 22, 2011)

Eww, worst launch lineup in Nintendo history >_> Only RE sounds any good, and that's just a rehash of RE5 Mercenaries mode...

Ohh, and I guess SFIV is good for fighter fans, but that game's already kicking the dirt so whatever


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 22, 2011)

No, what I meant was this list is not set in stone.  That is what the press sez.  This list might be different.  This is NOT the definitive official launch list yet.  If it was the official launch list, I wouldn't be disappointed at all.  Reading all the new previews, I am excited to get SF4, DOA, maybe pilotwings and ridge racer.  I mean, god damn.  SF4 in 3D.  Brand new DOA.  I cannot believe people are bitching and griping.  It baffles my mind.  Not even counting the launch window, this would be a stellar launch.  What in the holy [mthr] are you people hoping for ?  A Mario birth sim where toad can crap out baby jesus and feed him to Yoshi ? ? ? ?


----------



## Jaylen (Jan 22, 2011)

a mario-less nintendo launch...thats just asking for it...


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 22, 2011)

Stop whining. It's not a bad list at all. Just think this way: they'll be spending more time making the good games better! I for one am VERY psyched about the list, upon thinking it over. After today's discussion with their supervision team, I am very impressed with their services.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 22, 2011)

I still find it odd that the only Mario titles announced so far are Paper Mario and the obligatory Mario Kart.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 22, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I still find it odd that the only Mario titles announced so far are Paper Mario and the obligatory Mario Kart.


Expecting Mario party, 64, Galaxy, or Super Mario Bros?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mario Party and Super Mario Bros. are definitely coming sooner or later, the other 2 are a maybe.
We'll get a shitload of other Mario games later on, don't worry about it.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jan 23, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Vincent Valentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As i said as long as it isn't OVER $350,  im just fine with a $350 price tag, i think that's a nice figure for what appears to be a brilliant piece of technology, and even if a game doesn't come with it i wont mind all that much.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jan 24, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A new Mario for 3Ds was confirmed by Miyamoto to be on EARLY development in 2010: http://www.ign.com/videos/2010/06/17/shige...objectid=872155

Mario Party is most likely not coming anymore, considering how Wii Party has apparently taken it's place, we just have 1 Mario Party for Wii and we have not had a Mario Party in, like, 2 years.


I think the launch titles are not worth it... I will buy it if SCDS2 works on it and if it doesn't I'll wait 'till June 2nd, when more games should be sold.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> * Pilotwings Resort
> * Dead or Alive
> * Super Street Fighter IV 3D
> 
> ...


you and me both, im hoping my Limited Edition SCDS2 works on it, or that Supercard are gonna work on a firmware update to make it work.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 24, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haahhaha! talking about no patients, it not even that long.


----------



## Hanketsu7787 (Jan 25, 2011)

I was iffy at first, but I'm gonna buy one after a few months. See if there is a price drop or a bundle.


----------



## Rampart (Jan 25, 2011)

The only thing said at the Nintendo 3DS press event was that there were at least 30+ games to be released, in North America, between March 23 and June 7.

Ign is also reporting that a Nintendo representative confirmed that no specific, North American, Launch game dates have been announced yet and that only 23/30+ "launch window" games have been announced. Meaning that they might not want to deny or confirm some of the games that are still in development, that might be able to make a launch window release (Ocarina of Time maybe?).

http://ds.ign.com/articles/114/1144845p1.html

http://kotaku.com/5737885/the-23-3ds-games...an-play-by-june

You can even check out the whole Nintendo 3DS preview event @: http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/videos/#/Ninte...-_Preview_Event
Note that Reggie Fils-Aime only mentions 30+ games for the "launch window" which is March 27th (Hardware Release) - June 7 (E3).

These are the 23/30+ games announced for release between March 27th-June "launch window"

First-Party Titles:

Pilotwings Resort
nintendogs + cats
Steel Diver

Third-Party Titles:

Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked
Super Street Fighter IV 3D Edition
Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D
Madden NFL Football
The Sims 3
Pro Evolution Soccer 2011 3D
LEGO Star Wars III: The Clone Wars
Ridge Racer 3D and Dual Pen Sports
Super Monkey Ball 3D
Thor: God of Thunder
CRUSH 3D
BUST-A-MOVE UNIVERSE
Samurai Warriors Chronicles
Dead or Alive Dimensions
Asphalt 3D
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Shadow Wars
Combat of Giants: Dinosaurs 3D
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell 3D
Rayman 3D
Rabbids Travel in Time

The Japanese 3DS launch lineup has already been revealed but they also get the 3DS more than a month ahead of North America. So I guess we'll find out solid launch plans as we near the launch date. I would expect a more solid launch list around mid February.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jan 26, 2011)

Resident Evil is marked to release in July, I am not sure why it is on the launch list...


----------



## Rampart (Jan 26, 2011)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> Resident Evil is marked to release in July, I am not sure why it is on the launch list...



Says who? I keep hearing about supposed release dates but for the most part it's pure speculation. You can make a few educated guesses as to what to expect though, just by looking over the Japanese launch list.

Update: Zelda, Kid Icarus Skipping 3DS Launch window. They are due out after E3 (June 7).

http://ds.ign.com/articles/114/1146094p1.html


----------

